# Succulents for Russian Tortoises



## R114 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if these succulents would be ok buy just to have around for my russian tortoise hatchling to add to his diet? If so, how often should I offer them? Thank you!

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...tillandsias/-/assorted-live-succulent-plants/


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 5, 2013)

Yup those are fine. There is a huge variety of just succulents that your Russian would love. Anything sedum is good, as well as aloe and apentia, opuntia (paddle leaf cactus) The key to feeding them is exactly the same as any food. VARIETY! Then you know your tort is getting all the nutrition, vitamins and minerals that it needs.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with the sedum....as a bonus it makes a beautiful garden plant that comes back each year (at least the varieties I am familiar with do!) I have it in my Russian pen for food and shade, I love them!


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that those are good, but if you want to make sure, LLLReptile is actually a member here and you can email or PM them about it, I know they respond to emails in a timely fashion.


----------



## R114 (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright, thanks guys!


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 6, 2013)

No thank you! I think I'm going to order some.


----------

